# Question for tan exhibition breeders...



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm worn out reading that phew.Anyway throat spots are a fault but in defence of the Enfield judge the overall quality of the tan entry was probably poor and it's a case of picking the best of a bad bunch sometimes.Throat spots are normally a problem in the choc and black tans.I've had plenty of faults in my cham tans but throat spots haven't been one,I think it's unusual in the light tans.Tan is accumalitive though so I would guess they are overdue a self outcross.Then you arrive back at square one.Good big mice with light tan.Then it's selection to get back to the dark tan,the darker they become the worse the size and type.But at sometime they should be just right.Overall I won the tan section with chams last year but I've had to outcross and have achieved sod all this year, thats the way it goes.Cham tans usually suffer from pale noses,pale tail roots and tan behind the ears.You won't have a problem with type or ear size in the paler mice,the skill is in achieving a balance between the dark and light ones.Bet you're knackered now.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I am! ouch!  Thanks for that Sarah....


----------

